# Paint überzeichnet JMenu



## maggifresse (20. Dez 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen wie ich des problem lösen kann:







[/img]


----------



## Campino (20. Dez 2007)

Dafür sorgen, dass kein repaint stattfindet, wenn das Menü offen ist


----------



## maggifresse (20. Dez 2007)

ja un wie mach ich des???
Hab mal nachgeguckt, da gibs die Methode setIgnoreRepaint() aber da wird dann nur nicht das bild gezeichnet.
die Menüs sind trotzdem noch nicht zusehen


----------



## Marco13 (20. Dez 2007)

Code Hilft. 

Nicht paint überschreiben, sondern paintComponent.

Falls das mit dem Bild ein Canvas ist: Nimm stattdessen eine JComponent (nicht AWT und Swing mischen!)

Falls das mit dem Bild ein Canvas sein MUSS (was nur in den seltensten Fällen zutreffen dürfte): Einmal ganz Am anfang irgendwo
JPopupMenu.setDefaultLightWeightPopupEnabled(false);
aufrufen.


----------

